# Help me pick a name, I've narrowed it down to 4 choices!



## Melharma (May 30, 2011)

I have learned a lot from all you guys, I'm so glad I've found this forum. I'm ready to start my business and I'm still deciding on my name.  I'm going to be mainly selling bath and body stuff soaps, scrubs, lotions, ect... and probably going to eventually make and sell candles. 

I just can't decide which one sounds better, Please let me know which one of the versions you like the best, Thank you! 

Skin Sensation Bath and Body 
Sensations Body Shop 
Sensations Bath Shop 
Sensations Bath and Body


----------



## krissy (May 30, 2011)

i like the first one


----------



## Hazel (May 30, 2011)

I think Sensation Bath and Body sounds the best. 

I don't like Sensations Body Shop. It sounds like an automative shop run by strippers.


----------



## Lindy (May 30, 2011)

I also like the 4th one - easy to remember and it says it all...


----------



## Fubble Bath (May 30, 2011)

I like 4 the best. Just remember to check that it is not being used by someone or already trademarked!


----------



## IanT (May 31, 2011)

ps I dont want to kill your name selection, but there is a company called SCENTsations bath and body already... 

sensations is different, but people may type it into their browsers incorrectly and confuse the two.. then again if you are doing something more local I dont think it would make a difference.. I like the last one the best!


----------



## soapbuddy (Jun 1, 2011)

If it was me, I would google your name choices first and make sure there are no copyright issues.


----------



## ironbrewer (Jun 1, 2011)

If you google the name(I have heard) there are companies out there that immediately buy the website name hoping to sell it for a profit.


----------



## Melharma (Jun 2, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your tips and opinion!!
I have decided on Skin Sensation Bath and Body


----------



## Robbiegirl (Jun 10, 2011)

Melharma said:
			
		

> Thank you everyone for your tips and opinion!!
> I have decided on Skin Sensation Bath and Body


Your site looks nice. I like the orange color


----------



## Robbiegirl (Jun 10, 2011)

ironbrewer said:
			
		

> If you google the name(I have heard) there are companies out there that immediately buy the website name hoping to sell it for a profit.



How do go about picking a name and what is the best site to hold your store and blog?


----------



## krissy (Jun 10, 2011)

Robbiegirl said:
			
		

> How do go about picking a name and what is the best site to hold your store and blog?



while your enthusiasm is nice, a website and business name is the last thing you need to be worrying about right now. this is not a simple art's & crafts project that you do a couple of times and then start a business. start with researching what properties you want from your soap and what oils will give those to you and collecting those oils.


----------



## kelleyaynn (Jun 13, 2011)

ironbrewer said:
			
		

> If you google the name(I have heard) there are companies out there that immediately buy the website name hoping to sell it for a profit.



Not necessarily.  I googled my name several times - even checked the sites where you can buy the domain name and was able to buy it later.  I did worry about it being taken when I searched for it, but didn't have any problems.


----------

